# Ball made fruit jars (with other names)



## bobclay (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello fellow jar enthusiasts,

 Ball was among the largest jar manufacturers in the world. As such, they also made fruit jars for several other consumers. Here are several fruit jars known to have been made by Ball for other customers that did not have the Ball name embossed on them: (this is just a partial list but includes most of them and does not include the thousands of other unmarked consumer packer containers Ball produced) - Bob Clay

 ABGA (script) MASON PERFECT MADE IN U.S.A.
 AMAZON SWIFT SEAL
 BAMBERGER'S MASON JAR
 BAMBERGER'S  "THE ALWAYS BUSY STORE"  NEWARK
 CHEF TRADEMARK THE BERDAN CO. PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 DECKER'S IOWANA MASON CITY, IOWA
 DECKER'S IOWANA MASON CITY, IOWA PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 DECKER'S VICTOR MASON CITY, IOWA
 Drey IMPROVED EVERSEAL (some)
 Drey PERFECT MASON (some)
 Drey SQUARE MASON (some)
 FAXON BUFFALO, NY  FAXON BRAND COFFEE
 14 OZ NET FRENCH'S MEDFORD BRAND PREPARED MUSTARD
 GE GE GE (in script)
 Harvest MASON
 KERR SELF SEALING MASON (some)
 KERR WIDEMOUTH (some)
 Kohr's DAVENPORT, IA. PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 La Abeja (front) PAT'D JULY 14, 1908 (back)
 L & S (base) PAT'D JULY 14, 1908 (front)
 Lustre R E TONGUE & BROS, CO. INC. PHILA. PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 MCDONALD NEW PERFECT SEAL
 MCDONALD PERFECT SEAL
 PINT STANDARD
 QUICK SEAL
 QUICK SEAL PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 SAFE SEAL
 SAFE SEAL PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 SAMCO GENUINE MASON
 SAMCO SUPER MASON
 SELCO SURETY SEAL PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 STRITTMATTER'S PURE HONEY (pints only)
 SURE SEAL MADE FOR L. BAMBERGER & CO.
 THE HASEROT COMPANY CLEVELAND MASON PATENT
 THE LIQUID (The Liquid in diamond) CARBONIC COMPANY PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 THE RATH PACKING CO. WATERLOO, IOWA PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 TIGHT SEAL PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 TRADEMARK BANNER REGISTERED
 TRADEMARK BANNER WARRANTED
 TRADEMARK BANNER W M WARRANTED
 TRADEMARK BANNER REG US PAT OFF WIDEMOUTH PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 TRADEMARK CLIMAX  US PAT OFF REGISTERED PAT'D JULY 14, 1908
 TROPICAL TF (in diamond) CANNERS
 VETERAN
 WAN-ETA COCOA BOSTON (some)
 WHITNEY MASON PAT'D 1858 (some)

 There are also many examples of Ball jars which were produced from moulds acquired when Ball bought out other companies. (Boyd, Drey, Pine, Port, Root and others)


----------



## atticmint (Jan 20, 2006)

Great info.. Thanks Bob  []
   Kev


----------



## browndog77 (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks for the info.  do you have any idea where i would find out more about any of these bottles, in particular "Lustre"?  I bought a bunch of ball and atlas jars at an estate sale this past week, and found a "lustre" mixed in the bunch.  
 thanks!


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 25, 2006)

Great list.  

 Browndog:  According to 1000 Fruit Jars (5th editon 2005)  Lustre has 3 jars listed.
                  And welcome to the forum, great folks in here.

 1.  Lustre (machine made, aqua, 3 sizes, glass lid/wire bail) (diagram/emboss  on front looks rectangular)  15 - 20 

 2.  Lustre (handmade, aqua, 3 sizes, zinc lid) (diagram/emboss looks like a keystone) 15 - 20

 3.  Lustre (machine made, aqua, clear, 3 sizes, sinc lid) (diagram/emboss is in a circle pattern 12 -15

 Hope this helps,

 Madpaddla


----------



## mistrfree (May 7, 2006)

I have a Climax bottle this is what it should read on the embossing
 TRADEMARK CLIMAX US PAT OFF REGISTERED PAT'D JULY 14, 1908

 And this is what it reads:
 TRADEMARK CLIMAX US PAT OFF PEGISTERED PAT'D JULY 14, 1908

 Notice that instead of REGISTERED it reads PEGISTERED, a P instead of an R.  Would or ccould this increase the value?

 Thanks


----------

